

Ask HN: where those deal sites find those information? - flybird

I always wonder where the deal site like deals2buy.com find their information. I guess it could come from email list, fatwallet. What else?
======
talbina
For that site, it would be a combination of the community
<http://www.deals2buy.com/sdeal.htm>, and also the editors of the site finding
deals.

Notice that most of the deals are affiliate links. Sometimes they and the
vendor have partnership where if they the vendor offers a discount, deals2buy
will post an affiliate link (but just because it's an affiliate link, doesn't
mean that's the case).

In Canada, red flag deals is one of the top 10 sites in canada.
<http://www.redflagdeals.com/forums/> . Go under the Hot Deals FORUM...and
it's community. Go under the DEALS tab on top, and that's the site editors
(And some of those are the same posted by the community).

~~~
flybird
An automated way to do this might not work well. The editors must check and
filter out the good deals. There are tons of fake/spam deals online. How to
find the real good quality deals? Community is a good way but it takes long
time to build a community. Digg way is also a community way.

I'm trying to leverage algorithm to filter out deals.

------
dmn
Scripts to capture the information?

